# Unterschied Reaktionszeit/Inputlag?



## Pravasi (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand mal den Unterschied kurz erklären?Dachte beides ist das selbe,aber hab jetzt gesehen das auf einigen Monitoren sowohl das eine als auch das andere steht...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Der Inputlag ist die Verzögerung, wie lange es dauert vom Zeitpunkt "Bild abgesendet" bis "Bild ist auch zu sehen", also auf dem Weg vom PC (oder einer Konsole, einem DVD-Player usw) durchs Kabel zu den Chips des TFT/LCDs und von dort dann bis zu den Pixeln, das dauert halt eine gewisse Zeit, vor allem bei LCD-TVs, wenn man da irgendwelche Bildoptimierungsdinge laufen hat, wo nunmal kurz auch was "umgerechnet" werden muss. Solang es nur ein Film ist, fällt das nicht auf, aber sobald es etwas ist, wo du was drückst und eine sofortige Reaktion auf dem Bildschirm erwartest, zB bei nem Shooter, merkst Du das. Das kann bei einem LCD-TV schnell mal ne halbe Sekunde oder mehr sein, aber die haben idR einen Extra Spielemodus, wo Bildoptimierungskram usw. aus ist, dann ist das Lag so gut wie weg.

Die Reaktionszeit wiederum ist einfach nur die Zeit, die vergeht, wenn ein Pixel seine Farbe wechselt (wobei man da halt bestimmte Farbwechsel als Mess-Norm nimmt - von Dunkelgrau zu Mittelgrau wäre witzlos  ). Bei einer schlechten Reaktionszeit "schliert" das Bild, wird bei der Bewegung eher unscharf, es scheint bei Kontrastreichen Szenen ne Art Lichtspur nachzuziehen.


----------



## derLordselbst (28. Januar 2010)

Wie komplex das Thema Input-Lag wirklich ist, kann man sehr gut in einer Reportage von Prad.de nachlesen.

Ist aber nur was für wirklich Interessierte, ansonsten passt die Antwort von Herbboy schon.^^


----------



## Pravasi (28. Januar 2010)

Dankeschön!
Muss man denn jetzt die beiden Werte adieren um die tatsächliche Verzögerung zu bekommen?


----------



## derLordselbst (28. Januar 2010)

Nein, 

denn der Input-Lag beeinhaltet immer die Reaktionszeit. 

Ist ganz logisch: Man kann den Input-Lag nur an der sichtbaren Bildveränderung messen, die erst nach Ablauf der Reaktionszeit auftaucht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2010)

Man könnte nur theoretisch kurz bevor der Strom die "pixel" ereicht noch nen sensor platzieren, was der Strom dort ankommt - aber das wäre wohl ein bisschen Aufwendig, das ganze Panel auseinanderzubauen, nur um ein um 1% genaueres Ergebnis zu bekommen


----------



## derLordselbst (28. Januar 2010)

Vor allem, wenn man bei Prad de nachliest, dass es Abweichungen um bis zu einen Frame durch andere Kleinigkeiten geben kann.^^


----------



## Systemcrash (20. September 2011)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> denn der Input-Lag beeinhaltet immer die Reaktionszeit.



Hoffentlich auch in den Monitortests von PCGH?


----------



## Systemcrash (22. September 2011)

Wohl eher nicht.

Ich sehe in der Bestenliste einige Geräte deren Reaktionszeit geringer ist als der Inputlag


----------



## Ozzelot (23. September 2011)

Die Werte in der PCGH haben mich auch wieder etwas verunsichert. Mein Wunschmonitor der BenQ XL2410T hat eine Reaktionszeit von 19ms, Schlieren "gering", aber Koronabildung "sichtbar", wobei ich nicht genau weis was das überhaupt ist  und ein Inputlag von 6ms. Am besten hört sich ja der Samsung 2233RZ mit 14ms Reaktionszeit, Schlieren "fast kein" und Koronabildung "keine", aber der hat leider nur eine Auflösung von 1680x1050, also nicht FullHD, und ist wohl auch schon ein etwas älteres Modell.


----------



## Systemcrash (23. September 2011)

Ob sich mal einer der Tester hier meldet und uns sagt, ob man bei diesen Tests Inputlag+Reaktionszeit zusammenzählen muß?

Zu Korona:

PRAD | FAQ Monitore


----------



## o0Julia0o (15. Januar 2019)

jo, das wäre gut. Mein Bauch kann ja auch nicht höher sein als mein Körper.


----------

